# Tip for upgrade at Elara



## SmithOp (Dec 9, 2012)

I just got back from Elara, booked a special cash rate on Hilton web site, $99 night for Junior Deluxe Suite.  The web site offers instant upgrade at $30, I declined.  At check in I pushed back again, then she offered $15, gave me a 50% HHonors Member discount


----------



## vegasVIP (Dec 12, 2012)

Is the rooms the same I have seen on YouTube?  Edgy dcorations and furnishings with a drop screen and projector for a TV?  Was wondering if HGVC had other units they designed for us.  Either way would be fine with me.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 12, 2012)

*No decor changes yet*

Yes, the 1 br deluxe on the upper floors have the projector and spa tub in the bedroom.  We actually liked it, gaudy and cheesy like old Vegas . Will stay there again, nice being right on the MM Mall.

There is a display in the lobby with a picture board of the new design, typical HGVC colors, perhaps the lobby will be the first makeover. I took a snap, I'll post a pic once I transfer off my phone.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 14, 2012)

*Here is the picture*

One of the columns are wrapped in black plastic, they will do them one at a time it appears.  The columns are currently a candy apple reddish pink.


----------



## ching (May 15, 2013)

*Anyone stayed at a renovated Elara unit yet?*

Hi, 

Will be staying at Elara in a few weeks.  We currently have two rooms booked and was wondering if anyone has had a chance to stay in a renovated room.  if so, can it be requested?

Thanks!


----------



## Luanne (May 15, 2013)

ching said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will be staying at Elara in a few weeks.  We currently have two rooms booked and was wondering if anyone has had a chance to stay in a renovated room.  if so, can it be requested?
> 
> Thanks!



Renovated?  How old is the resort?  I don't even remember it being there when we were in Las Vegas about 7 years ago.


----------



## SmithOp (May 15, 2013)

It opened as Planet Hollywood Towers in 2009.  HGVC took over operations in March 2012.  New HGVC sales have full privileges, legacy owners of the Westgate PH weeks are orphans and have to trade through II.  There are rumours of new HGVC designed units but I've yet to hear anyone buying or staying in one.  There are empty floors yet to be built out too.

When we stayed there the shower head was rusty and stained the shower wall, and the projection TV needed service, it overheated and shut down every 20 min to cool off.

http://www.hotel-online.com/News/PR2012_1st/Mar12_HiltonGVacationsLV.html


----------

